# Sony Nex-5N Battery Question



## erotavlas

I was considering this camera, but the only thing that concerns me is the battery life.  Some people complain about it and have said it is poor however I can't tell if they are using the battery with the Nex-5 or Nex-5N which are two different cameras.  Anyway I wanted to know if the battery life is acceptable when using it with the NEX-5N and how it compares to a dSLR say from Canon or Nikon.
Thanks


----------



## xxbluejay21

It's about the same as a Canon t2i. The t2i's battery isn't that good tho. It's bigger brother (60D) has almost 3 times the battery life. 5N has good battery for a mirrorless. Can shoot about 80 minutes of hd video on a complete charge (factoring out overheating and card capacity)


----------



## erotavlas

xxbluejay21 said:


> It's about the same as a Canon t2i. The t2i's battery isn't that good tho. It's bigger brother (60D) has almost 3 times the battery life. 5N has good battery for a mirrorless. Can shoot about 80 minutes of hd video on a complete charge (factoring out overheating and card capacity)



That's good to know thanks for the feedback


----------



## KmH

The smaller a camera is, the smaller the battery is. The smaller the battery is, the less charge it can hold.

The Nex-5, or the 5N, has a big LCD and it takes power to run it. It takes power to run the in camera light meter, CPU, image sensor, image sensor amplifiers and A/D converter, image processor, memory card write buffer, auto focus module, and lens auto focus mechanism.


----------



## cosmonaut

The battery life on my Nex5n isn't really good. But batteries are cheap enough. Just buy a spare or two.


----------

